# Looking for info for a trainer for seizure alert dogs.



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

One of the families that is purchasing one of our puppies has mentioned that they would like to have the puppy evaluated once it gets older to see if it would be a good canidate for a seizure alert dog. One of the family members has severe dibilitating seizures and were interested in finding out more information and the training process as well. They live in Connecticut. 

Anyone with any info at all on this subject please share. Thanks


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

This is just what I pulled up with a google search.

Seizure Assistance Dog - 4 Paws For Ability If you search seizure assistance dogs it will pull up other information as well.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just be careful who you go with, reading through some of the threads in this section (Service Dogs), there are a lot of scam artists out there. 

Hope you find someone with a solid reputation.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Just be careful who you go with, reading through some of the threads in this section (Service Dogs), there are a lot of scam artists out there.
> 
> Hope you find someone with a solid reputation.


This, for sure. 4 Paws has had quite a bit of controversy surrounding them. I would potentially look into private trainers; I know one in the area who has trained several seizure dogs and may be able to help/point you to someone who can... I'll PM you.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Remember, seizure alert cannot be trained. A seizure alert dog is a special dog that for some unknown reason has the ability to sense when a seizure is going to come on and decides to alert its handler in some way or another.

The only dogs that can be trained regarding epilepsy are seizure response (or assistance) dogs. These are dogs specially trained to protect and help their handlers during and after a seizure.

Good luck with your search. I've considered training my girl for seizure response but I haven't quite decided yet as I have JME that's fairly well controlled on medication.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the help..LoveEcho if you can PM info that would be great.

Sabledog I realize it cant be trained but we are hoping that bc the puppy is only 7 weeks old and will be going home to the family at 8.5 weeks she may pick up on the seizures and when she is old enough be evaluated by a trainer who specializes in this type of training. Its a shot in the dark but you never know! Can't hurt to start looking into it now for the family. They have had several brain surgeries, pieces of brain/skull removed, so many diff meds and they were good for a while but just recently the seizures have returned. Crossing our fingers that this pup picks up on them since she is moving in with them at a young age and might "pick up" on whats going on.


----------

